# High grade shrimp video



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Some video of my new live stock.

Kingkong,Panda,Bluebolts shrimps Episode 1 - YouTube

ALternatively, you can visit my blog Kelvin's Crustaceans Adventure for more videos and pictures.


----------

